# Software Build v11.0 2022.4.*



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
*Software Versions:*

2022.4  fae2af490933 (2022-01-25)
2022.4.5 61d7c2a49709 (2022-02-07)
2022.4.5.1 6b701552d7a6 (2022-02-11)
2022.4.5.2 37b6c75b357d (2022-02-12)
2022.4.5.3 6679a1b92604 (2022-02-15)
2022.4.5.4 abcfac6bfcdc (2022-02-26)
2022.4.5.5 8f64be450534 (2022-03-02)
2022.4.5.11 7403f378f924 (2022-03-03)
2022.4.5.12 a5461e14a4d4 (2022-03-08)
2022.4.5.16 aeb0553bcc68 (2022-03-09)
2022.4.5.15 cb996d67f0f0 (2022-03-14) (Discussion thread: FSD Beta 10.11)
2022.4.5.17 31c9063b01aa (2022-03-17)
2022.4.5.18 37330c5b997a (2022-03-23)
2022.4.5.20 2fa4471c6cf7 (2022-03-25) (Discussion thread: FSD Beta 10.11.1)
2022.4.5.21 a912b0d64483 (2022-04-04) (Discussion thread: FSD Beta 10.11.2)
*Release Notes:*
*Regenerative Braking in Autopilot*​Autopilot will now use more regenerative braking at low speeds for higher efficiency and an improved driving experience, especially in stop-and-go traffic. Increased use of regenerative braking results in less brake pedal noise and smoother stops.​​*Sonic the Hedgehog* (available in new regions)​Jump into the original Sonic the Hedgehog! Speed by in a blur using the supersonic spin attack at high speed, defy gravity around loop-the-loops and defeat Dr. Eggman as the fastest hedgehog of all-time. Gotta Go Fast!​​*2022.4.5 Release Notes:*
*Car Colorizer *(Model X 2021+ Model S 2021+ Model 3 Model Y) (was China-only for 2022.2, now rest of world)​Customize how your car appears on the touchscreen and mobile app with the Car Colorizer. Change the color of your car's exterior by tapping Controls > Software > Colorizer icon, or using Colorizer in the ToyBox.​​*More Icons in Status Bar *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y)​Undocumented Change​This is an undocumented change in this release.​In V11 of Tesla's software, many icons that appeared in the status bar along the top of the screen were moved to the top of the Controls menu.​With this release, some icons return to the status bar in certain circumstances.​The Driver Profiles and Sentry Mode icons will appear while the car is in Park. Once the vehicle is in Drive then the icons disappear from the status bar and will only appear in the Controls menu.​The cellular data icon will only appear in the status bar if the car doesn't have a data connection. While the Wi-Fi icon will appear in the status bar only when the car is actively connected to a Wi-Fi access point.​Other icons such as Bluetooth, software update notifications, and car notifications will only appear the top of the Controls menu.​​*Save Dashcam Clips *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y) (was China-only for 2022.2, now rest of world)​Quickly save Dashcam clips by adding the Dashcam icon to your bottom bar. Simply long press any app icon to enter edit mode, then drag Dashcam to the bottom bar for quick access. Tap the Dashcam icon to manually save a clip while driving.​​*Regenerative Braking in Autopilot *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y)​Autopilot will now use more regenerative braking at low speeds for higher efficiency and an improved driving experience, especially in stop-and-go traffic. Increased use of regenerative braking results in less brake pedal noise and smoother stops.​​*Sonic the Hedgehog *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y) (Available in new regions)​Jump into the original Sonic the Hedgehog! Speed by in a blur using the supersonic spin attack at high speed, defy gravity around loop-the-loops and defeat Dr. Eggman as the fastest hedgehog of all-time. Gotta Go Fast!​​*Windshield Wiper Defrost * (was China-only for 2022.2, now rest of world)​Clear snow and ice from your wiper blades by turning on windshield wiper defrost for improved visibility. To enable, tap the wiper defrost icon in the Climate control popup. Wiper defrost will automatically turn off after 30 minutes and will only activate when temperatures drop below 50°F (10°C) when enabled.​​*Nearby Superchargers *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y) (was China-only for 2022.2, now rest of world)​View and filter a complete list of nearby Superchargers based on maximum charging power. Tap the charging icon on your map display and select the associated lightning bolt icons.​​*TeslaMic and KTV *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y) (Available only in China)​Transform your vehicle cabin into a karaoke studio with TeslaMic and ThunderStone KTV. Open Thunderstone KTV in the Theater app and sing along to your favorite music videos. Passengers can also enjoy TeslaMic with QQ and NetEase Lyrics while vehicle is in drive.​​*Traffic Along Route *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y) (Available only in China)​Show live traffic data along your primary route as well as on alternate routes, for a more focused and informed navigation experience.​​*NetEase Cloud Music *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y) (Available only in China)​You can now listen to music from NetEase Cloud Music in the Media Player. Sign in to your NetEase member account and enjoy listening to your favorite songs and artists.​​*Bilibili *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y) (MCU 2) (Available only in China)​Enjoy a new and improved Bilibili experience in the Tesla Theater with high-quality content. A new interface design allows users to easily start video playback and explore their playlists continuously.​​*2022.4.5.4 Release Notes:*
*Request Full Self-Driving Beta (added Canada)*​You can now request early access to Full Self-Driving Beta pending eligibility. To get started, tap Controls > Autopilot > Request Full Self-Driving Beta and follow the instructions.​​*2022.4.5.12 Release Notes:*
*Range Display Calibration*​The range display in your vehicle is undergoing calibration. Until calibrated, displayed range may under or overestimate compared to distance driven. To improve accuracy, charge to 100% and wait until the charge port LED turns solid green, indicating a completed charging session. It is recommended for this configuration of vehicle to keep your charge limit set to 100%, even for daily use, and that you also fully charge to 100% at least once per week.​For more information on battery care and tips please refer to the Owner's Manual.​


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Oh dear lord what have they done to me on this one! Have you ever been in a taxi in China, if so, then you'll know that point at which you want to whack the driver round the head for constantly accelerating and de-accelerating on a long journey. Well, in walking pace traffic jam (30% of my commute), the car does this kangaroo thing that ends with me banging my head on the headrest.. WTF! So no adaptive cruise in traffic then...until they fix that. The single most irritating thing I have ever had on any car bar the cassette player chewing a tape back in the 90s. And I own a classic car.
It starts subtly, then builds into a full on kangaroo mode that has to be stopped by turning it off.


----------



## BrianC (Aug 14, 2021)

What I cant interpret from those notes is if means more aggressive braking overall, or that the mix between regen and friction braking is shifting to more regen and less use of the friction brakes. If that's the case it may or may not be getting more herky-jerky. As someone who loves the one pedal driving but is also prone to motion sickness. The second option is preferable.


----------



## brur (Nov 15, 2018)

BrianC said:


> What I cant interpret from those notes is if means more aggressive braking overall, or that the mix between regen and friction braking is shifting to more regen and less use of the friction brakes. If that's the case it may or may not be getting more herky-jerky. As someone who loves the one pedal driving but is also prone to motion sickness. The second option is preferable.


there is no discernable difference in braking. I think it is meant to use regen instead of friction brakes. But it isn't total.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

While I would want more regen to be used, my car has ordered me to remain on V10 so I don't punch the screen each time I get in, fretting over V11 downgrade


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

Now that I have had V11 for awhile , I will move to the “like” column. I would like to have energy graph page back, unless I have not found it yet.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

I am looking forward to a friend getting a Y next week. Except for a short drive in my 3, they will be starting with a clean slate. Their reaction will be interesting


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

RonAz said:


> Now that I have had V11 for awhile , I will move to the "like" column. I would like to have energy graph page back, unless I have not found it yet.


Energy graph is still there. Look among the icons at the bottom of the home screen (where games and such are located). A small green graph icon.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

BrianC said:


> What I cant interpret from those notes is if means more aggressive braking overall, or that the mix between regen and friction braking is shifting to more regen and less use of the friction brakes. If that's the case it may or may not be getting more herky-jerky. As someone who loves the one pedal driving but is also prone to motion sickness. The second option is preferable.


I just hope they fix it soon. It's completely not usable for me, makes me car sick. I've tried hard reboot, calibrate cams, trying setting the gap higher to the car in front. actually tried 1-6 on the gap setting, but still does the jerky kangaroo thing. Utterly useless for me in slow moving traffic now....Yet another feature taken away.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

FRC said:


> Energy graph is still there. Look among the icons at the bottom of the home screen (where games and such are located). A small green graph icon.


Thanks. Silly me, I was looking in the menus.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Nope, that's enough, I've booked her in, completely stupid and even dangerous levels of jerkiness. It's like I'm brake testing the car behind as the car kangaroos in slow moving traffic. Absolutely terrible. Booked in for no heated passenger seat but also telling them the cruise control at low speed is broken.


----------



## BrianC (Aug 14, 2021)

styleruk said:


> Nope, that's enough, I've booked her in, completely stupid and even dangerous levels of jerkiness. It's like I'm brake testing the car behind as the car kangaroos in slow moving traffic. Absolutely terrible. Booked in for no heated passenger seat but also telling them the cruise control at low speed is broken.


Let us know what they say.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

styleruk said:


> Oh dear lord what have they done to me on this one! Have you ever been in a taxi in China, if so, then you'll know that point at which you want to whack the driver round the head for constantly accelerating and de-accelerating on a long journey. Well, in walking pace traffic jam (30% of my commute), the car does this kangaroo thing that ends with me banging my head on the headrest.. WTF! So no adaptive cruise in traffic then...until they fix that. The single most irritating thing I have ever had on any car bar the cassette player chewing a tape back in the 90s. And I own a classic car.
> It starts subtly, then builds into a full on kangaroo mode that has to be stopped by turning it off.


I think something must be wrong with your car. I tested 2022.4 yesterday in traffic (on and off highway). It's only been one drive (~100km) so far, but I found the opposite of what you experienced! My distance is set to 4, perhaps that makes a difference. In any case, the accelerations and decelerations are much smoother with this version. In the past, I could feel the car in front shifting gears (e.g. after being stopped at a traffic light) and AP would wait too long before starting to decelerate and would end up braking (sometimes quite) a bit hard behind a slow or stopped car. I would rarely let AP handle slow and stopped traffic. With 2022.4, I feel this is a lot closer to the way I would accelerate and decelerate.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

BrianC said:


> Let us know what they say.


Will do, unfortunately, the earliest I can get is March26th! shocking.


----------



## aresal (Apr 23, 2019)

Anyone on these new builds notice more responsive camera? Since v11 the backup camera lags a lot, especially when needed (e.g., reversing). Soft reset only temporarily fixes it for maybe one drive.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490818510217351170


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> *2022.4.5 Release Notes:*
> *Car Colorizer *(Model X 2021+ Model S 2021+ Model 3 Model Y)​Customize how your car appears on the touchscreen and mobile app with the Car Colorizer. Change the color of your car's exterior by tapping Controls > Software > Colorizer icon, or using Colorizer in the ToyBox.​​*More Icons in Status Bar *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y)​Undocumented Change​This is an undocumented change in this release.​In V11 of Tesla's software, many icons that appeared in the status bar along the top of the screen were moved to the top of the Controls menu.​With this release, some icons return to the status bar in certain circumstances.​The Driver Profiles and Sentry Mode icons will appear while the car is in Park. Once the vehicle is in Drive then the icons disappear from the status bar and will only appear in the Controls menu.​The cellular data icon will only appear in the status bar if the car doesn't have a data connection. While the Wi-Fi icon will appear in the status bar only when the car is actively connected to a Wi-Fi access point.​Other icons such as Bluetooth, software update notifications, and car notifications will only appear the top of the Controls menu.​​*Save Dashcam Clips *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y)​Quickly save Dashcam clips by adding the Dashcam icon to your bottom bar. Simply long press any app icon to enter edit mode, then drag Dashcam to the bottom bar for quick access. Tap the Dashcam icon to manually save a clip while driving.​​*Regenerative Braking in Autopilot *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y)​Autopilot will now use more regenerative braking at low speeds for higher efficiency and an improved driving experience, especially in stop-and-go traffic. Increased use of regenerative braking results in less brake pedal noise and smoother stops.​​*Sonic the Hedgehog *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y) (Available in new regions)​Jump into the original Sonic the Hedgehog! Speed by in a blur using the supersonic spin attack at high speed, defy gravity around loop-the-loops and defeat Dr. Eggman as the fastest hedgehog of all-time. Gotta Go Fast!​​*Windshield Wiper Defrost *(China)​Clear snow and ice from your wiper blades by turning on windshield wiper defrost for improved visibility. To enable, tap the wiper defrost icon in the Climate control popup. Wiper defrost will automatically turn off after 30 minutes and will only activate when temperatures drop below 50°F (10°C) when enabled.​​*Nearby Superchargers *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y) (Available only in China)​View and filter a complete list of nearby Superchargers based on maximum charging power. Tap the charging icon on your map display and select the associated lightning bolt icons.​​*TeslaMic and KTV *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y) (Available only in China)​Transform your vehicle cabin into a karaoke studio with TeslaMic and ThunderStone KTV. Open Thunderstone KTV in the Theater app and sing along to your favorite music videos. Passengers can also enjoy TeslaMic with QQ and NetEase Lyrics while vehicle is in drive.​​*Traffic Along Route *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y) (Available only in China)​Show live traffic data along your primary route as well as on alternate routes, for a more focused and informed navigation experience.​​*NetEase Cloud Music *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y) (Available only in China)​You can now listen to music from NetEase Cloud Music in the Media Player. Sign in to your NetEase member account and enjoy listening to your favorite songs and artists.​​*Bilibili *(Model S Model 3 Model X Model Y) (MCU 2) (Available only in China)​Enjoy a new and improved Bilibili experience in the Tesla Theater with high-quality content. A new interface design allows users to easily start video playback and explore their playlists continuously.​


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

TrevP said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490818510217351170


<brokenRecord>
I mean it's cool enough but how about fixing bugs and bringing back features V11 took away, is that really too much to ask?
</brokenRecord>


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

_With this release, some icons return to the status bar in certain circumstances.
The Driver Profiles and Sentry Mode icons will appear while the car is in Park. Once the vehicle is in Drive then the icons disappear from the status bar and will only appear in the Controls menu_

Yay!

Edit: now, all I need is my seat heater icon to show!


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Mike said:


> _With this release, some icons return to the status bar in certain circumstances.
> The Driver Profiles and Sentry Mode icons will appear while the car is in Park. Once the vehicle is in Drive then the icons disappear from the status bar and will only appear in the Controls menu_
> 
> Yay!
> ...


Closer but still less than we had   It's so odd that we're cheered on by the addition of something they previously took away, I swear this must be some experiment or something.

Every once in a while I'll change something that my car thinks is an important profile change like which heated seats are on or a tweak to the seat position. With V10 I can hit the button to revert w/o going in park; how does it work now?

Seat heater icons, defrost icons, fast quick look of tire pressures. Oh wait, just stay on V10


----------



## pyrotech6 (Apr 14, 2018)

FYI…These release notes are not quite correct. I just installed this version on my model Y (in North America - Colorado) and I have the windshield wiper defrost option. I see it in my release notes, and I also see the new button on the climate control page.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

msjulie said:


> Closer but still less than we had   It's so odd that we're cheered on by the addition of something they previously took away, I swear this must be some experiment or something.


I think that the return of the driver profile label -at least while in park - was done because the profile affects the behaviour of the car including steering and braking. That is a safety issue, so they brought that one back real quick. Similar with the Sentry mode icon which could also be deemed a safety issue (although lesser than knowing your profile).


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

OK 2022.4.5 has improved the dangerous kangaroo crap feature slightly. It now does not stab the brakes every 1second when at walking pace.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

msjulie said:


> Closer but still less than we had   It's so odd that we're cheered on by the addition of something they previously took away, I swear this must be some experiment or something.
> 
> Every once in a while I'll change something that my car thinks is an important profile change like which heated seats are on or a tweak to the seat position. With V10 I can hit the button to revert w/o going in park; how does it work now?
> 
> Seat heater icons, defrost icons, fast quick look of tire pressures. Oh wait, just stay on V10


Maybe with this update my trunk lights will come on (when the car is asleep)…


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> I think that the return of the driver profile label -at least while in park - was done because the profile affects the behaviour of the car including steering and braking. That is a safety issue, so they brought that one back real quick. Similar with the Sentry mode icon which could also be deemed a safety issue (although lesser than knowing your profile).


I think it is back because they can't help but keep breaking things. The driver profile selection by phone on the drivers side worked well a year or so back after they introduced it. Twice in the last 3 weeks I've gone to the car, unlocked and got in to drive, and my partners profile was selected. He had not driven it last and was not going with me, he was in the house well over 40 feet away. When we are together and he is a passenger, it will still selects his profile about 25% of the time. So while it could be safety, I believe it is because they can't get it right and it needs to be changed to the proper driver. All is good however because Sonic the Hedgehog works for more people and you can select the color of your car for the .001% of the people that have changed it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

pyrotech6 said:


> FYI…These release notes are not quite correct. I just installed this version on my model Y (in North America - Colorado) and I have the windshield wiper defrost option. I see it in my release notes, and I also see the new button on the climate control page.


I'll correct the release notes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490819930081697796


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

GDN said:


> I think it is back because they can't help but keep breaking things. The driver profile selection by phone on the drivers side worked well a year or so back after they introduced it.


I was referring to an earlier comment I had made that not displaying the profile on the screen was a safety issue (i had the car unexpectedly zoom toward a red light because I was in my wife's profile).

the inability to select the correct profile is a bane as well. just a different bane.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

styleruk said:


> OK 2022.4.5 has improved the dangerous kangaroo crap feature slightly. It now does not stab the brakes every 1second when at walking pace.


Oops, spoke too soon. The issue is still there and last night on the commute home I had 30mins of walking pace traffic. could not use auto cruise for that, it was simply dangerous as it kept stabbing the brake on then accelerating, then stabbing, accelerating.... to the point that if I leave it on the car behind would either hit my car or blast their horn because I'm driving like a twat. Seriously, it is booked in, but if they don't solve this in the next few months I'm out. Fundamentally, the reason why I bought this car was to take away the boring queuing in traffic I do on my commute which it has done flawlessly for 2.5years, if it can't do that then I may as well buy a Toyota or anything else on the market. My wife's toyota does it fine and my M3 used to do it fine until this update.
Has nobody else seen this?


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

GDN said:


> …you can select the color of your car for the .001% of the people that have changed it.


OMG, that high? Really? This is something drivers actually shiv a git about?


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

msjulie said:


> Closer but still less than we had   It's so odd that we're cheered on by the addition of something they previously took away, I swear this must be some experiment or something.
> 
> Every once in a while I'll change something that my car thinks is an important profile change like which heated seats are on or a tweak to the seat position. With V10 I can hit the button to revert w/o going in park; how does it work now?
> 
> Seat heater icons, defrost icons, fast quick look of tire pressures. Oh wait, just stay on V10


Elon seems to think everything can be automated. Thus the removal of user control of some pretty useful and important things.

I.e. The car will set everything correctly for you automatically. That would be fine for a car with human-level awareness of it's surroundings. However that level of AI may be impossible.

I think he may be wrong, at least in the context of a non-fully-autonomous car, where the driver still needs to have some controls. He may also be wrong about the possibility of fully autonomous driving.

So some of these UI decisions are based on the possibly false premise of total automation.

And the results are wrong, since they're based on a premise that may be impossible.

And yes, I'm annoyed by it. They took an excellent UI design and broke it in some important ways due to a possibly false premise.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

@JeffC Me too - I didn't buy an automated living room, I bought what I believed was a competent car that would be fun to drive and didn't burn fossil fuels. Some things therefore quite disappointing.


----------



## tconick (Nov 10, 2018)

Had the new software load install on my 2018 model 3 single motor scheduled overnight. This morning it was locked up and no way of getting anything to work. Should be upside down cause it is dead. The service so far is sketchy at best. They drug it up on a flatbed and took it away. No courtesy car or nothing???


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Mike said:


> _With this release, some icons return to the status bar in certain circumstances.
> The Driver Profiles and Sentry Mode icons will appear while the car is in Park. Once the vehicle is in Drive then the icons disappear from the status bar and will only appear in the Controls menu_
> 
> Yay!
> ...


just installed update last night. still no profile icon on the display. park or otherwise.

release notes (via software page) only talk about light show, and the icon gallery and arcade game enhancements.

grrr.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

msjulie said:


> @JeffC Me too - I didn't buy an automated living room, I bought what I believed was a competent car that would be fun to drive and didn't burn fossil fuels. Some things therefore quite disappointing.


To be fair, I'm not opposed to automation in general, but I think making false assumptions about what can and can't be practically automated, and what is better left to the driver to decide, is a mistake.

So automate some of the easy things, but let humans do the things that probably require human-level awareness of the surroundings.

Mostly I think they've gone too far in some of the assumptions about what AI can do, and that's led to some poor UI decisions.

Lest anyone take this out of context (and that has happened many times in general for many people in the past for criticisms of EVs ), I still think Tesla makes the best sedans and SUVs, but I think they took some small steps backwards in the current UI.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

JeffC said:


> To be fair, I'm not opposed to automation in general, but I think making false assumptions about what can and can't be practically automated, and what is better left to the driver to decide, is a mistake.
> 
> So automate some of the easy things, but let humans do the things that probably require human-level awareness of the surroundings.
> 
> ...


My biggest complaint is that they automated things before they validated that the automation was good enough, or try to force automation rather than making it opt in (for the folks eager for falling backward trust exercises).


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> My biggest complaint is that they automated things before they validated that the automation was good enough, or try to force automation rather than making it opt in (for the folks eager for falling backward trust exercises).


100% agree, but also consider that the cars are already pretty complex, and they need to have sensible defaults to make them workable for non-enthusiast drivers. So in some sense they need to "dumb things down".

That said, they definitely have some relatively minor design choices that I disagree with, and I would LOVE to have a setting to adjust some of them. Admittedly this would make the cars more complex to use for people who just want to get in and drive and not think about a lot of configuration details, but again, sensible defaults can help ameliorate that to a large extent.

Over-automation is sort of a related, but somewhat orthogonal issue affecting user experience, centered on how smart the AI can be. I definitely think they're overestimating that today at least to a relatively minor extent.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

JeffC said:


> I.e. The car will set everything correctly for you automatically. That would be fine for a car with human-level awareness of it's surroundings. However that level of AI may be impossible.


In some cases, it's premised on AI that's _better_ than humans. Example: heated seats. Tesla now seems to think that the climate control system can figure out when heated seats are needed. A human who had control of the heated seats for, e.g., a passenger, would likely ask the passenger whether they wanted the heated seats on or not, and get some feedback for the level ("is that too hot?"). But Tesla has made the independent controls for heated seats much harder to get to and reduced the reliability of voice commands.

In comparison, Alexa often asks when it is thinking of doing something "automatically" based on AI. Nest guesses the temperature you want, but has super-easy, intuitive overrides. Even helpful science-fiction computers (e.g. on _Star Trek_) often ask the user questions to clarify what they want and allow for easy overrides. It's the not-so-helpful science-fiction computers, like Hal, that don't do those things as much.

Elon: please aim for the computers from _Star Trek_, not the HAL-9000!


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

My problem with Tesla's apparent belief that they know better than me is more often than not, they can't be right about everything, or even most things, in all situations.

There is already quite a bit of automation no average person knows or cares about across a range of features: regen calculation based on battery condition, throttle performance, auto headlight, auto climate (heater, fan control) etc. Much of the hard stuff is already invisible and automated. 

Anyone remember manual chokes on ICE cars?  

Some things do not need to be automated and are, I submit, worse for the attempt.

Having a visible 'button' so a passenger can control their own heated seat is a simple example. My daughter likes her seat heated in conditions I never would and sometimes if my back is sore, I will turn mine own and it's 70+ outside. 

I tried having homelink automatically open the garage door when approaching, too slow while at the same time not understanding my intent to park outside. How could it know? The visible button is much better for my use.

Tesla chose a nearly full touch screen experience for many reasons, some being cost; physical controls can add up. I understand the ability to improve the UI over time. I bought into that promise, sigh.

I'm far from sold on the ever increasing dumbing-down of the user experience in deference to games I never play and audio sources I never use. Automation as justification for a bad user experience fails completely for me and is doing nothing but making the car worse to own, for me. 

Sometimes it really can be true; if it's not broken don't fix it.


----------



## Konstantinos Kostis (Aug 30, 2016)

2022.4.5.1 installed in Germany.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

tconick said:


> Had the new software load install on my 2018 model 3 single motor scheduled overnight. This morning it was locked up and no way of getting anything to work. Should be upside down cause it is dead. The service so far is sketchy at best. They drug it up on a flatbed and took it away. No courtesy car or nothing???


The exact same thing happened to me last month. The problem was an update that apparently never completed. The car was locked up. The 12V battery died. A mobile service tech replaced it, but couldn't get to some wire that newer model 3s have to reset the system. After a couple of hours on the phone with a buddy of his, they were able to re-push the update and it installed properly this time. From now on, I'm staying in the car or leave a window open so that I have a way to reset the car in case it fails...


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

DocScott said:


> In some cases, it's premised on AI that's _better_ than humans. Example: heated seats. Tesla now seems to think that the climate control system can figure out when heated seats are needed. A human who had control of the heated seats for, e.g., a passenger, would likely ask the passenger whether they wanted the heated seats on or not, and get some feedback for the level ("is that too hot?"). But Tesla has made the independent controls for heated seats much harder to get to and reduced the reliability of voice commands.
> 
> In comparison, Alexa often asks when it is thinking of doing something "automatically" based on AI. Nest guesses the temperature you want, but has super-easy, intuitive overrides. Even helpful science-fiction computers (e.g. on _Star Trek_) often ask the user questions to clarify what they want and allow for easy overrides. It's the not-so-helpful science-fiction computers, like Hal, that don't do those things as much.
> 
> Elon: please aim for the computers from _Star Trek_, not the HAL-9000!


User interaction like Alexa makes more sense in a home environment than a car, where it could be distracting. Might make sense if the car were fully self driving, but again, it's possible that may never happen. And even then it might be distracting.

Honestly some things like seat heaters make more sense as a user control. No AI will know exactly how each person feels. Same with @msjulie 's Homelink example, etc. There are simply situations an (non-human-level) AI can't be aware of. Even a human-level AI probably would not understand some of these situations, like whether someone wanted the seat heater on, whether parking outside the garage, etc. And we're no where near human-level AI yet.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> The exact same thing happened to me last month. The problem was an update that apparently never completed. The car was locked up. The 12V battery died. A mobile service tech replaced it, but couldn't get to some wire that newer model 3s have to reset the system. After a couple of hours on the phone with a buddy of his, they were able to re-push the update and it installed properly this time. From now on, I'm staying in the car or leave a window open so that I have a way to reset the car in case it fails...


Make sure your car is plugged in before upgrading the firmware. That may help keep the 12V battery alive, and is required in the upgrade instructions.

That said, it's possible for the 12V battery to fail at any time. This is unlikely if the battery was built correctly and the DC to DC converter is maintaining the 12V battery correctly, but possible.

Remember to keep your car plugged in as much as possible, even if it's not actually charging, for example when parked in your garage, carport, etc.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Konstantinos Kostis said:


> 2022.4.5.1 installed in Germany.


Same here in UK, let's see if this fixes the god awful kangaroo mode mine has.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

styleruk said:


> kangaroo mode


Love that phrase, thanks for the chuckle this morning!


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> Love that phrase, thanks for the chuckle this morning!


sounds funny , but when you engage auto in slow moving traffic, it's terrifying. It's booked in for the service centre to look at, they looked at the data at one of the times I told them and they said the car was slamming on brakes every second for no reason. Then of course it accelerates loads to catch up then slams on brakes again...eventually, it's like a learner trying to pull away very badly....kangaroo mode. Wouldn't mind so much but it's the fundamental reason why I got this car, so it can do the very boring queuing on my commute...now it can't do that so I may as well be in any other car. I do hope it's fixable and they don't say there is nothing wrong.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I use AP to handle stop-and-go traffic and the car has handled it beautifully for 3 1/2 years. So it's fixable in your car. Don't take no for an answer. Raise hell with them if necessary, elevate the problem to management and to Fremont if necessary. All you're asking is for them to give you back what you purchased. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

JeffC said:


> Make sure your car is plugged in before upgrading the firmware. That may help keep the 12V battery alive, and is required in the upgrade instructions.
> 
> That said, it's possible for the 12V battery to fail at any time. This is unlikely if the battery was built correctly and the DC to DC converter is maintaining the 12V battery correctly, but possible.
> 
> Remember to keep your car plugged in as much as possible, even if it's not actually charging, for example when parked in your garage, carport, etc.


Hi Jeff,
Well in my case at least, the car was plugged in all night (I do keep it plugged in all the time when it's parked), but during the installation, I guess, it got stuck in a state where it was no longer charging while still pulling a lot of power from the 12V battery. It died at around 2am, about 3.5 hours after I started the install. After the 12V battery was changed, the HV battery was still at the level it was before the install (between 50 and 60%). The problem is that I launched the install, went to bed, not suspecting there was any problem, expecting I'd wake up with a fresh install in the morning.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

JeffC said:


> Same with @msjulie 's Homelink example, etc.


The biggest problem I see with Homelink is with older door openers (like mine) that merely toggle. Once, I arrived home and Homelink didn't function. I used the remote to open it, then, when the car was halfway in, Homelink triggered the door, but now it was descending on the car.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SimonMatthews said:


> The biggest problem I see with Homelink is with older door openers (like mine) that merely toggle. Once, I arrived home and Homelink didn't function. I used the remote to open it, then, when the car was halfway in, Homelink triggered the door, but now it was descending on the car.


An example of why I installed the safeties (against manufacturer instructions) up from the floor, to be level with the most trailing edge of the rear bumper (of the primary vehicle for that bay).


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Mike said:


> An example of why I installed the safeties (against manufacturer instructions) up from the floor, to be level with the most trailing edge of the rear bumper (of the primary vehicle for that bay).


Yup, had that happen once but caught the door in time. I left the original floor-level safety devices in place but added a 2nd set at bumper height. Works great, about $30 and 30 minutes.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

FRC said:


> I use AP to handle stop-and-go traffic and the car has handled it beautifully for 3 1/2 years. So it's fixable in your car. Don't take no for an answer. Raise hell with them if necessary, elevate the problem to management and to Fremont if necessary. All you're asking is for them to give you back what you purchased. Good luck and keep us posted.


Will do, also the latest 2022.4.5.1 did nothing to change it. I expect them to fix nothing at the service event as it's a 'while you wait' service...no chance on finding out what is causing the issue but we will see and I will escalate if needed.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

While cleaning the car today, I noted that the “wiper service mode” button no longer required a scroll of the maintenance page to see or use wiper service mode.

Also, the tire pressure (large vehicle outline) pictogram no longer shows…can I assume that once the vehicle is underway one will see the tire pressure pictogram within the maintenance page?


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Mike said:


> While cleaning the car today, I noted that the "wiper service mode" button no longer required a scroll of the maintenance page to see or use wiper service mode.
> 
> Also, the tire pressure (large vehicle outline) pictogram no longer shows…can I assume that once the vehicle is underway one will see the tire pressure pictogram within the maintenance page?


@Mike: You always find interesting things! I've never seen the car graphic for tire pressure disappear. I'll have to check when I find our car after the current storm.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Now that I've had 2022.4.5 for a few days I've noticed:

Happily, the charge port door waits much longer to close after removing the charging wand. It now behaves just like it used to before 2022.4 arrived which made the door attempt to hit you.
With much colder weather recently I changed the mirror setting to NOT autofold in case of freezing. Now when I walk away from the car and it locks it sometimes folds the mirrors and sometimes doesn't. At first I thought there was confusion about the Profile in use but now the Profiles are displayed clearly (Huzzah!) I can see my entry and exit Profile of EasyEntry is correctly assigned (and it is still set with Autofold off.)
Incidentally, I see the "Saving" notification pop up regularly (presumably for Profile settings) even though I haven't changed anything to save.
Thoughts? Am I missing some clues regarding the settings?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

My UI (on 4.5) is slow to wake up from a deep sleep state…so much so that it took putting the car in gear to finally display information.

And I still can't locate my tire pressure information (although I have yet to actually drive the car some distance with 4.5).

Here is my Service page on the UI, with the car in gear (this shot is just after I had the car sitting in the driveway while I swept my garage floor of sand):


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Mike said:


> My UI (on 4.5) is slow to wake up from a deep sleep state…so much so that it took putting the car in gear to finally display information.
> 
> And I still can't locate my tire pressure information (although I have yet to actually drive the car some distance with 4.5).
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats' wrong.


----------



## Avid (Nov 26, 2018)

Mike said:


> My UI (on 4.5) is slow to wake up from a deep sleep state…so much so that it took putting the car in gear to finally display information.
> 
> And I still can't locate my tire pressure information (although I have yet to actually drive the car some distance with 4.5).
> 
> ...


You have the same problem I had when I was on 2021.44.30, it took me getting 2022.4 to correct it. You could check with the Service Center to see what they could do to reissue you a update or wait until the next update is offered to you.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Avid said:


> You have the same problem I had when I was on 2021.44.30, it took me getting 2022.4 to correct it. You could check with the Service Center to see what they could do to reissue you a update or wait until the next update is offered to you.


Cheers.

I've notified my mobile repair chap, using the same photo that I've used here as "proof".

He said he would get back to me in the near term future.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I've notified my mobile repair chap, using the same photo that I've used here as "proof".
> 
> He said he would get back to me in the near term future.


Well, went for two drives today (to and back from church).

Not only does my stereo continue to have static/distortion with ultrasonic warning events, I can confirm that I cannot monitor my tire pressures...

...AND the ultrasonic warning system has become unreliable in warning me about close barriers that it used to have no problems with...namely ice/snow banks that line my driveway and turn-around space:

Here is a snow bank taller than my car (that used to be seen by my ultrasonic warning system) at the edge of my driveway (I am parked six inches from it):










The UI with what one sees out the windscreen (above):










What I "hit" with no ultrasonic proximity warning (usual snow bank at edge of my turn around):










Here is a UI shot while the rear bumper is six inches from an ice/snow bank:










For me, 2022.4.5 is a HUGE retrograde.

I've passed this along to my mobile guy, so who knows...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> Not only does my stereo continue to have static/distortion with ultrasonic warning events, I can confirm that I cannot monitor my tire pressures...
> 
> ...AND the ultrasonic warning system has become unreliable in warning me about close barriers that it used to have no problems with...namely ice/snow banks that line my driveway and turn-around space:


Sounds like you need to schedule a service visit and have them fix it.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> Sounds like you need to schedule a service visit and have them fix it.


Ive passed it along via my normal (unofficial) back channel to my mobile repair chap.

He will investigate it and if it ends up being a 2.5 hour trip to the service center, so be it.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Aside from the fact that I think V11 is a wretched usability downgrade how in the heck is it ok to break so many things and release this to the public

Many threads on how stuff is harder to use but maybe even more threads on stuff that used to work being downright broken. WTF

Sorry for rant...


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I know a priest who can address this sort of thing in a car.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Mike said:


> Well, went for two drives today (to and back from church).
> 
> Not only does my stereo continue to have static/distortion with ultrasonic warning events, I can confirm that I cannot monitor my tire pressures...
> 
> ...


Regardless of the "joys" of 2022.4.5, if we had that much snow in our Piedmont region of North Carolina, the entire state would be shut down. And you went to church. Respect.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

noticed today that the green home shaped "homelink" icon has disappeared from the top of the screen when in proximity to home. Annoying. 

When I'm backing up i rarely have have seatbelt buckled. Stems from the days when had to twist and look while backing up. The laws here even allow seatbelts to be unbuckled while backing up. But the seatbelt warning on the screen is in that lower left corner over the homelink. So when home doesn't work, I have to stop, buckle, and then press. I'll live, but it is an unneeded annoyance.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> Annoying.





lance.bailey said:


> …annoyance.


This has become the one-word definition of V11. At least for two of us.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> noticed today that the green home shaped "homelink" icon has disappeared from the top of the screen when in proximity to home. Annoying.
> 
> When I'm backing up i rarely have have seatbelt buckled. Stems from the days when had to twist and look while backing up. The laws here even allow seatbelts to be unbuckled while backing up. But the seatbelt warning on the screen is in that lower left corner over the homelink. So when home doesn't work, I have to stop, buckle, and then press. I'll live, but it is an unneeded annoyance.


Another option is to swipe down the seatbelt warning. It seems that all the notifications in the "cards" area can be cleared with a swipe, or two, or .....


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

SalisburySam said:


> This has become the one-word definition of V11. At least for two of us.


My wife - who is by profession a UI and technical documentation professional wavers between incredulous and annoyance as I explain/describe the current UI of her car. Good thing she doesn't actually drive it much these days with what is evolving into permanent work at home.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

I opted into this update using "advanced" because 2021.44.30.14 introduced "kangaroo mode" to my commute... sad to hear that others still have that issue with this version. Guess I'll find out tomorrow morning on the way to work.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

jmart38 said:


> I opted into this update using "advanced" because 2021.44.30.14 introduced "kangaroo mode" to my commute... sad to hear that others still have that issue with this version. Guess I'll find out tomorrow morning on the way to work.


you are the only other person I've seen say this. Does it brake hard then accelerate hard in 2/3mph traffic?


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

styleruk said:


> you are the only other person I've seen say this. Does it brake hard then accelerate hard in 2/3mph traffic?


Anything under around 30kph it would hit the brakes hard, and then accelerate hard and just repeat that like a pogo stick in some vain attempt to maintain distance to the car infront. It also gets worse/more frequent the slower you're moving.

Never had the problem before the 2021.44.30.14 update... should know soon if it's still doing it on 2022.4.5


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

jmart38 said:


> Anything under around 30kph it would hit the brakes hard, and then accelerate hard and just repeat that like a pogo stick in some vain attempt to maintain distance to the car infront. It also gets worse/more frequent the slower you're moving.
> 
> Never had the problem before the 2021.44.30.14 update... should know soon if it's still doing it on 2022.4.5


ok, it's the same for me. bloody dangerous. I'm booked in but weeks away from Tesla looking at it. 2022.4 started it for me and it's a feature I use every day in heavy traffic.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

styleruk said:


> ok, it's the same for me. bloody dangerous. I'm booked in but weeks away from Tesla looking at it. 2022.4 started it for me and it's a feature I use every day in heavy traffic.


Update for me now that I've used 2022.4.5 in heavy traffic. IT'S BACK TO NORMAL, maybe even a bit smoother than it was before the kanga issue was introduced.

Perhaps you can change your update mode to advanced to try and receive 4.5?


----------



## aresal (Apr 23, 2019)

After numerous days since 10.10.2 update the rear camera sluggishness has largely returned. It’s not as intense as it was before but the hitches are there. In addition, viewing Sentry events on cold start continues to take 10-20 seconds to queue up.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

jmart38 said:


> Update for me now that I've used 2022.4.5 in heavy traffic. IT'S BACK TO NORMAL, maybe even a bit smoother than it was before the kanga issue was introduced.
> 
> Perhaps you can change your update mode to advanced to try and receive 4.5?


I have 2022.4.5.1, This started at 2022.4 and I have updated all but the very latest one. I've always had the software on advanced. I'm checking daily for the next update to see if that fixes it, but so far the small increments have not fixed it.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

My mobile repair chap pushed another copy of 4.5 to my car this morning...

After much drama, two test drives, removal and re-installation of my USB device; two resets and one "power off" I can confirm the following:

The tire pressure pictogram is _still_ missing, although waiting for after a deep sleep tonight gives me a "faint hope clause" (but I doubt the situation will be fixed on its own by tomorrow morning).

And until 4.5, I never really paid any attention to just how jittery and laggy the rear cameras have become...and even the moving map display in the UI has subtle lags/jitters to it, especially when one is making an immediate 90* turn.

Some good news: my snow banks around my driveway are once again being seen and acknowledged by the ultrasonic sensor system.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

I was adamant about sticking with v10, but given the prospect of lost connectivity, and not wanting to deal with either that or a new interface next week, when I know I will have to commute to the office at least once or twice, I went ahead and made the leap from v10 to v11 this weekend, installing 4.5. So far, I am less annoyed with it than I thought I would be, probably because Tesla has addressed some of the initial complaints and given us at least a few useful new features:

I'm glad that some status icons have been returned to the top of the screen.
I'm also pleased that the dashcam save button can be added to the tray at the bottom. (I rarely actually need it, but it should be handy for when I do.)
Looks like it's still possible to quickly find Superchargers in the map interface. I'd read that early on in v11 this was not the case, but I'm glad it is now.
Waypoints will be a very welcome addition to navigation.
I've noticed that when the screen switches to night mode, you can now have satellite imagery if you prefer it over a plain dark map, which I do. I don't recall having that option in v10.
Moving Homelink to the lower left is pretty logical. At least it won't block my backup camera anymore.
I haven't tried the pop-up blind spot camera while driving yet; I'd actually forgotten it was available but had to be manually activated until after my first and only round-trip post installation, but once I activated it, I messed around with it in my garage and it seems to work fine, though I wish they'd make the image larger and higher on the screen. I wouldn't mind briefly losing my map for that.
Areas I would still like addressed, though most of these have probably already been discussed:

I'm going to really miss the cards display, particularly the ability to keep tabs on how long the current trip is taking at a glance. I suppose if they restore the "show trips" voice command, I'll be mollified, though I'd still rather they be up all the time and not cover the map.
A "show tire pressures" voice command would be very useful as well.
I'm not a big fan of the new music interface. Too many taps and submenus to find what I'm looking for. I really liked having all of my most recent stations in one fluid ribbon across the bottom, with favorite channels on the other side of that ribbon.. It was elegant and logical. I also liked knowing how many minutes I had left in a track, especially for audiobooks, but that's gone for no good reason that I can tell. And album art for the current track has shrunk, also for no apparent good reason.
I'd like more choices on what "apps" and other shortcuts I can put in the tray at the bottom. I really don't need shortcuts for games, theater or even phone (I do all my dialing via voice command to one of 3 contacts), but would appreciate ones for seat heaters, rear defrosters, AC recirculate (nice to be able to hit it quickly if I see a car spewing exhaust up ahead), trip cards and probably some other ones as well. There's certainly plenty of room for more than four.
Speedometer font is needlessly narrow. I can read it just fine - I still have good close-up vision - but all the same, it's a change that didn't need to happen and will be problematic for some.
I want the ability to shrink the visualizations panel. I have zero use for it except when pulling into a tight parking spot, for which a narrow rendition would be just fine, but would like a larger map and camera display.
It'll be interesting to see if Tesla addresses any of these issues, as well as what they decide to roll out next.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

evannole said:


> I haven't tried the pop-up blind spot camera while driving yet; I'd actually forgotten it was available but had to be manually activated until after my first and only round-trip post installation, but once I activated it, I messed around with it in my garage and it seems to work fine, though I wish they'd make the image larger and *higher on the screen. I wouldn't mind briefly losing my map for that*.


I believe you are missing the point of T3L - aka Tesla-triple-ell aka "Tesla lower left love" which dictates that all pop up items must be located in the lower left corner of the screen.

I may turn off the blind-spot cameras. They are silly for turns when I am in the left-most or right-most lane and there are no cars where I want to turn and they are no up long enough to be useful on the 3 flash lane change signal when I do have a lane beside me I need to see.

Due to T3L I notice that I no longer have a visualization of red cars that may be too close for a successful lane change. I see them in the camera, but I have no distance information in that image, at least not as good as the overhead visualization that is now covered up.

At highway speed merging I found that a swipe of the screen changed the orientation to a very useful overhead giving me location information for the surrounding cars. The camera does not give me that, but it does a good job over covering the screen visualization.

But all is good when you consider the goodness that is T3L.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

installed 2022.4.5.3 last night. Will try to grab release notes today.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> But all is good when you consider the goodness that is T3L.


Sure, let's go with that.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

2022.4.5.3

no release notes on screen this morning after the update last night. Pulled up the release notes and nothing new, just regen braking improvements, colorizor and dashcam saving.

But possibly a return of a previoius v11 bug. I had the car plugged in overnight as well. The car was charged to limit this morning when I went to the car. I popped the door as I went past opening the app so I could unlock the port. Port was already teal blue and unlocked when I got to it. 

I don't know if this was because I had opened the app or because I had opened the door. It is because I opened the app then we have had a previous bug return where opening the app unlocks the port allowing my j1772 adapter to be stolen if I open the app for any reason while at work, or the store or where ever.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> 2022.4.5.3
> 
> no release notes on screen this morning after the update last night. Pulled up the release notes and nothing new, just regen braking improvements, colorizor and dashcam saving.
> 
> ...


Forgive me if this has already been documented somewhere, but do we know that with this bug the port is unlocked when opening the app from anywhere, or do you have to be within Bluetooth range?


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

PiperPaul said:


> Now that I've had 2022.4.5 for a few days I've noticed:
> 
> Happily, the charge port door waits much longer to close after removing the charging wand. It now behaves just like it used to before 2022.4 arrived which made the door attempt to hit you.
> With much colder weather recently I changed the mirror setting to NOT autofold in case of freezing. Now when I walk away from the car and it locks it sometimes folds the mirrors and sometimes doesn't. At first I thought there was confusion about the Profile in use but now the Profiles are displayed clearly (Huzzah!) I can see my entry and exit Profile of EasyEntry is correctly assigned (and it is still set with Autofold off.)
> ...


Further to Post #54:
The mirror Autofold story continues to mystify me. I'm still having mirrors fold when locking even though the Profile is set for NOT folding. So far I've set all Profiles to not fold and the mirrors did not fold at the last locking. This makes me suspect that the active Profile data for the mirrors is being ignored when locking and the locking data field contains whatever was left over from the last Profile. 
At least tonight my mirrors are safe from freezing. :thumbsup:


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Flashgj said:


> Forgive me if this has already been documented somewhere, but do we know that with this bug the port is unlocked when opening the app from anywhere, or do you have to be within Bluetooth range?


I believe that I tested that and opening the app from a distance still triggered the unlock of the port. I will check that again, cold dropped onboard to 79%, so i'll charge up that last 1%, and in 20 minutes go up to see what happens when I open the app from a distance.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> I believe that I tested that and opening the app from a distance still triggered the unlock of the port. I will check that again, cold dropped onboard to 79%, so i'll charge up that last 1%, and in 20 minutes go up to see what happens when I open the app from a distance.


Hey Lance;
Here's what happens with my 2018 AWD M3:

using the app to remotely (beyond Bluetooth range) unlock the car unlocks the charge port - indicator changes from dark blue to light blue & charging wand is free to remove
walking up to the car & now in Bluetooth range (and the app open) the charge port remains locked until the wand button is pressed or a door is opened unlocking the car (or the app unlock button is used which I never bother with)
So, car locked = port locked & car unlocked = port unlocked.
I think the latter case is new with one of the most recent software releases because I previously had to deliberately press the wand button to unlock the charge port even after opening a door.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Installed 4.5.3 this morning.

_After_ a twin scroll reset, my tire pressure pictogram finally reappeared:










Also, the cameras seem less laggy (sentry mode review took less than three seconds to correctly boot up and review events).

The automatic _adjustment with speed stereo sound level_ seems more pronounced when increasing above or decreasing below 10 kph.


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

Interesting little change I noticed this morning on 2022.4.5.3. For the first time in longer than I can remember I heard the turn signal clicking. It has either been so quiet, or silent, that I could not hear anything previously when using a turn signal.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Mike said:


> Installed 4.5.3 this morning.
> 
> _After_ a twin scroll reset, my tire pressure pictogram finally reappeared:
> 
> ...


And @Mike you now have your Profile showing up at the top of the display with the time. Next thing you know the tire pressure figures will appear! Signs and wonders!


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

PiperPaul said:


> And @Mike you now have your Profile showing up at the top of the display with the time. Next thing you know the tire pressure figures will appear! Signs and wonders!


We are almost back where we started.

Old government job joke: something about digging a ditch and then filling it back in…


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

FYI (and to vent my frustrations), 2022.4.5.3 still has not fixed the kangaroo mode! Stupid car. I'm tempted to take the wife's Toyota in to work when she's not using it. 4weeks until tesla look at it.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

evannole said:


> …but that's gone for no good reason that I can tell.





evannole said:


> …also for no apparent good reason.





evannole said:


> …it's a change that didn't need to happen


Certainly have a theme here. Part, a big part actually, for so many posts about the frustrations of V11 is exactly this. The why, the what-were-they-thinking, the WTF? Well, that and that it is just harder to drive the car in flagrant defiance of the Prime Directive for UI's in vehicles.


----------



## BrianC (Aug 14, 2021)

styleruk said:


> FYI (and to vent my frustrations), 2022.4.5.3 still has not fixed the kangaroo mode! Stupid car. I'm tempted to take the wife's Toyota in to work when she's not using it. 4weeks until tesla look at it.


Sorry to hear that. I'm still waiting for 2022.4.5.3 to be sent to my car. As opposed to taking the Toyota, take your Tesla and skip the Autopilot? Or does your Toyota have something similar? Sorry, not tracking Toyota's efforts towards autopilot-type features.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> *2022.4.5.4 Release Notes:*
> *Request Full Self-Driving Beta (added Canada)*​You can now request early access to Full Self-Driving Beta pending eligibility. To get started, tap Controls > Autopilot > Request Full Self-Driving Beta and follow the instructions.​


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

I honestly don’t know how I feel about having this option available to me here (soon anyhow).

Based ONLY on my NOA experience, I am not ready to test this out on the local roads around here, especially the two lane highways where the car currently sits too close to the center line…


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I've installed it. I did not activate it. I need to research more about what are good safety scores and what makes a bad safety score.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> I've installed it. I did not activate it. I need to research more about what are good safety scores and what makes a bad safety score.


Never follow close, never turn sharply, never let off the accelerator suddenly, and never brake hard and you'll be fine. You Canadians are polite and kind. A high safety score should be no problem.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> I've installed it. I did not activate it. I need to research more about what are good safety scores and what makes a bad safety score.


You don't have FSD beta yet, just the ability to request it.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> You don't have FSD beta yet, just the ability to request it.


yes sorry, bad verb choice.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Mike said:


> I honestly don't know how I feel about having this option available to me here (soon anyhow).
> 
> Based ONLY on my NOA experience, I am not ready to test this out on the local roads around here, especially the two lane highways where the car currently sits too close to the center line…


FSD Beta is a lot better about staying away from the center line than standard Autosteer, but it still gets too close a fair amount when taking sharp or repetitive curves.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

BrianC said:


> Sorry to hear that. I'm still waiting for 2022.4.5.3 to be sent to my car. As opposed to taking the Toyota, take your Tesla and skip the Autopilot? Or does your Toyota have something similar? Sorry, not tracking Toyota's efforts towards autopilot-type features.


Toyota can queue in heavy slow moving traffic and maintain distance with no issue. Hell, even my mercedes motorhome (RV), can do that (apart from the steering bit), Very smooth, much like the Tesla used to before the update. It is the number one reason why I bought a tesla 2.5years ago, to take away the mundane slow moving part of my commute and it now does not do that one bit. Currently, it slams on the brakes and over accelerates to fill the gap, then slams on the brakes...repeat etc.... bloody dangerous. 
If they fix it, great, if they don't then it's going I'm sad to say. To me, this is a massive failure for my car and the functions I get. Remember, I'm in the UK, so we don't get the FSD functions people get in the states, so whilst I do have FSD, it gives me nothing really. It can't change lane on it's own, you have to confirm by using the indicator stalk and the maneuver has to be done within a certain number of seconds otherwise it jerks back to your lane, so I never use that. The steering cannot be turned more that x° in automation, so it's absolutely no good off the motorways. The summon, well over here, you have to be within a few metres, in my experience, one metre away, so that is pretty much usesless. In fact, I've not had the FSD feature switched on for over 6 months on UK motorways, just does nothing. Once I used it to pull my car out of a gap, but that's all.
The 'keep the distance' feature when moving in traffic is the automation that I use at least 30mins each way to work and back, without that, well, it's the same as my classic car apart from being electric. 
So pretty please, Tesla, fix this for me when I eventually get to the appointment. I like the car as it has been.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

styleruk said:


> It can't change lane on it's own, you have to confirm by using the indicator stalk and the maneuver has to be done within a certain number of seconds otherwise it jerks back to your lane, so I never use that.


FWIW: here in Canada, I have set up my NOA so that I must confirm all lane changes with the indicator stalk.

And out of habit (a guarantee that avoids the jerk back into original lane issue you describe), when I command the car to change lanes via the turn signal stalk, I just hold that stalk in that signal position until the car is in the new lane.

No drama, guaranteed results every time.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Mike said:


> FWIW: here in Canada, I have set up my NOA so that I must confirm all lane changes with the indicator stalk.
> 
> And out of habit (a guarantee that avoids the jerk back into original lane issue you describe), when I command the car to change lanes via the turn signal stalk, I just hold that stalk in that signal position until the car is in the new lane.
> 
> No drama, guaranteed results every time.


In Europe the lane change also requires pressure on the steering wheel in addition to the turn signal and the turn signal must be on during the whole manouver or the car will abort the lane change and go back.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

Is the lane change part of autopilot or FSD for you guys?

Not sure if it's the same in all markets but in Aus you need FSD to get lane change, parking and summon


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

jmart38 said:


> Is the lane change part of autopilot or FSD for you guys?


Which "guys" are you asking about? Automatic lane change and lane change with blinker both now require FSD in the US.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

jmart38 said:


> Is the lane change part of autopilot or FSD for you guys?
> 
> Not sure if it's the same in all markets but in Aus you need FSD to get lane change, parking and summon


I have paid for FSD, but the rollout for FSD beta is only beginning in Canada.

When I bought the car, I paid for something that no longer exists, called "enhanced autopilot" and then upgraded to FSD when there was a fire sale back in early 2019.

So, without FSD beta, I have auto lane change with NOA available, but I like to have the option activated where I have to give authorization via the turn signal stalk.

I have parking but I don't use it because it doesn't work as intended. Same with summon.

Clear as mud?


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

jmart38 said:


> Is the lane change part of autopilot or FSD for you guys?
> 
> Not sure if it's the same in all markets but in Aus you need FSD to get lane change, parking and summon


FSD or enhanced AP, which are effectively the same thing in Europe.


----------



## B_A (Dec 30, 2021)

aresal said:


> Anyone on these new builds notice more responsive camera? Since v11 the backup camera lags a lot, especially when needed (e.g., reversing). Soft reset only temporarily fixes it for maybe one drive.


Have you found a permanent fix for it?


----------



## aresal (Apr 23, 2019)

B_A said:


> Have you found a permanent fix for it?


Unfortunately no, every new update it "seems" to resolve it but eventually returns. If I had to guess updates reset cache, but this issue returns after a number of deep sleep periods.

As a note I was contacted by Tesla about the wiring harness recall, however this problem seems more of a software and resource allocation issue.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

4.5.16 installed. My Tesla ownership has turned from excitement of waiting for improvements to praying they would fix what they've broken and not make it any worse. The UI continues to suck, but now they want to have the inside camera on.


----------



## BrianC (Aug 14, 2021)

Kimmo57 said:


> now they want to have the inside camera on.


...and that is a definite nope, nope, nope.


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

4.5.16 does definitely continue to have a bad UI, but there are a few improvements. Current speed and speed limits have been bolded and appear a little larger, so easier to read. The LTE/WiFi indicator in the upper right has returned. Hopefully they will continue to bring back some of the basics that were previously there.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Is there still no shuffle button for TIDAL?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

ltphoto said:


> 4.5.16 does definitely continue to have a bad UI, but there are a few improvements. Current speed and speed limits have been bolded and appear a little larger, so easier to read. The LTE/WiFi indicator in the upper right has returned. Hopefully they will continue to bring back some of the basics that were previously there.


Now all I need is my seat heater icon and trip odometer to no longer be buried.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Mike said:


> Now all I need is my seat heater icon and trip odometer to no longer be buried.


And the defrosters


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Kimmo57 said:


> And the defrosters


And Homelink, which is partially back, partially not.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

SalisburySam said:


> And Homelink, which is partially back, partially not.


yeah, the green icon reappeared at the top of the screen when close to the homelink location (ie: near home) but that handiness disappeared again in 2022.4.5.5


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

So Tesla has had my car for a few days now and regarding the dangerous kangaroo mode this new software has introduced, this is their response...
_Hi Simon, I have experienced the symptoms that you described in your Model 3 and multiple others ones that are running different firmware packages. Unfortunately start stop traffic is not what autopilot is designed for at this present time. The reason the car accelerates and brakes harsher that you would like in traffic is because system sees that space is available to continue the drive but then it is quickly shut down again so it stops quickly to keep a safe distance. This is something that will improve with future firmware. Kind regards, Jack, Tesla Service_
So Tesla are not designed for stop/start traffic then? FFS


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

styleruk said:


> So Tesla has had my car for a few days now and regarding the dangerous kangaroo mode this new software has introduced, this is their response...
> _Hi Simon, I have experienced the symptoms that you described in your Model 3 and multiple others ones that are running different firmware packages. Unfortunately start stop traffic is not what autopilot is designed for at this present time. The reason the car accelerates and brakes harsher that you would like in traffic is because system sees that space is available to continue the drive but then it is quickly shut down again so it stops quickly to keep a safe distance. This is something that will improve with future firmware. Kind regards, Jack, Tesla Service_
> So Tesla are not designed for stop/start traffic then? FFS


What‽ Autopilot is perfect for stop and go traffic (unless you have a lot of merges).

Do you have a video of this behavior?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

styleruk said:


> So Tesla are not designed for stop/start traffic then? FFS


In particular, Autopilot is not very good at that. It's meant mainly for limited-access highways.

When they added stoplight support, they were asking for trouble. You don't find many traffic lights on limited-access highways, so that definitely gives the impression that it can now be used on surface streets, which contradicts their original messaging about how to use Autopilot. I tried out traffic light support for a few weeks when it was new, but I hated how it behaved and so I've had it disabled ever since.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FSD 10.11 release notes added.



garsh said:


> *2022.4.5.15 Release Notes:*
> *Full Self-Driving Beta v10.11*​
> Upgraded modeling of lane geometry from dense rasters ("bag of points") to an autoregressive decoder that directly predicts and connects "vector space" lanes point by point using a transformer neural network. This enables us to predict crossing lanes, allows computationally cheaper and less error-prone post-processing, and paves the way for predicting many other signals and their relationships jointly and end-to-end.
> Use more accurate predictions of where vehicles are turning or merging to reduce unnecessary slowdowns for vehicles that will not cross our path.
> ...


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

garsh said:


> In particular, Autopilot is not very good at that. It's meant mainly for limited-access highways.
> 
> When they added stoplight support, they were asking for trouble. You don't find many traffic lights on limited-access highways, so that definitely gives the impression that it can now be used on surface streets, which contradicts their original messaging about how to use Autopilot. I tried out traffic light support for a few weeks when it was new, but I hated how it behaved and so I've had it disabled ever since.


Go back even further than that. I have AP, but not EAP or NOA. When I first got it, there was a minimum speed you could dial in--I think it was 18 mph, but I don't remember the exact number. Then a firmware update removed the minimum. Why add the ability to set speeds very low unless expecting people to use it in situations outside limited-access highways?


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> FSD 10.11 release notes added.


A lot of under-the-hood improvements, and that's good to see. Some of those issues are edge cases, most are commonplace. I've had traffic light and stop sign control turned off after trying it once. Maybe time to try it again.

Shockingly, no mention of phantom braking though some of these improvements may help there too. All in all pretty encouraging I think.

Now, how do I get to the defroster/defogger controls again?


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

garsh said:


> In particular, Autopilot is not very good at that. It's meant mainly for limited-access highways.
> 
> When they added stoplight support, they were asking for trouble. You don't find many traffic lights on limited-access highways, so that definitely gives the impression that it can now be used on surface streets, which contradicts their original messaging about how to use Autopilot. I tried out traffic light support for a few weeks when it was new, but I hated how it behaved and so I've had it disabled ever since.


It's nothing to do with traffic lights. I'm talking about slow walking pace queuing in traffic, it accerates too hard then literally brakes hard then repeat. Then it builds up into a 'bang head against headrest ' situation where the driver behind starts beeping at you because you are slamming your brakes on every second.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> In particular, Autopilot is not very good at that. It's meant mainly for limited-access highways.


There can be stop and go traffic on limited access highways.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

What has to frustrate the hell out of @styleruk is that stop and go works so well for most of us, and it used to work for him. And yet, Tesla's response is "our software engineers have effed up your car and we can't fix it, maybe they'll fix it next time"? BS

Any others across the pond wanna weigh in with their experience? @styleruk, does your car have basic AP, EAP, or FSD?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

styleruk said:


> It's nothing to do with traffic lights. I'm talking about slow walking pace queuing in traffic, it accerates too hard then literally brakes hard then repeat. Then it builds up into a 'bang head against headrest ' situation where the driver behind starts beeping at you because you are slamming your brakes on every second.


Ugh!

I've never liked how autopilot works in traffic jams - I never thought it did a good job maintaining a gap. But I don't think it was ever that bad. It has been a while since I've been in one though.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> What‽ Autopilot is perfect for stop and go traffic (unless you have a lot of merges).
> 
> Do you have a video of this behavior?


I don't have a video of this behaviour but when it first started (after the last big update), I told tesla and they said to tell them a time it happened so they could look at the log and noticed the car braking a lot, like every second, it's that bad. Now they just seem to keep telling me that things get better with software upgrades! WTF? is was fine for 2.5yrs, now something is very wrong.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

garsh said:


> FSD 10.11 release notes added.



Improved creeping profile with higher jerk when creeping starts.
That's an interesting point, does that mean they have increased the 'jerk'? That would explain why mine is so bad.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

garsh said:


> Ugh!
> 
> I've never liked how autopilot works in traffic jams - I never thought it did a good job maintaining a gap. But I don't think it was ever that bad. It has been a while since I've been in one though.


Unfortunately, I deal with at least 30m each way of very slow moving traffic. It's a deal breaker for me if the car can't do that properly.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

FRC said:


> What has to frustrate the hell out of @styleruk is that stop and go works so well for most of us, and it used to work for him. And yet, Tesla's response is "our software engineers have effed up your car and we can't fix it, maybe they'll fix it next time"? BS
> 
> Any others across the pond wanna weigh in with their experience? @styleruk, does your car have basic AP, EAP, or FSD?


I have FSD


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I also have FSD. For years I have loved how my car handles stop and go. Originally, it was a bit jerky, but that has gotten better over time while yours, apparently, has gotten worse. I think over the years, we have seen that owners can have very different experiences to identical software updates. These varied experiences can be difficult (if not impossible) to explain.

Your only options may be continued patience with the hope that a future update will solve the issue (ugh) or give up on your car.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

My car has plain old EAP (the names changed) - basically smart cruise with some ability to change lanes, not FSD

It's not perfect but it does not do the crazy behavior you describe but most important, it's still running 2021.40.6 meaning I have the 'traditional' phantom braking that sometimes happens whenever but mostly the follow-on-highway-in-rush-hour works.

@styleruk sounds like Tesla just making excuses for an update gone wrong but it's not the first time


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

msjulie said:


> My car has plain old EAP (the names changed) - basically smart cruise with some ability to change lanes, not FSD
> 
> It's not perfect but it does not do the crazy behavior you describe but most important, it's still running 2021.40.6 meaning I have the 'traditional' phantom braking that sometimes happens whenever but mostly the follow-on-highway-in-rush-hour works.
> 
> @styleruk sounds like Tesla just making excuses for an update gone wrong but it's not the first time


Indeed. Does seem specific to me though and not everyone else, so my concern is that the software has triggered something that simply cannot be fixed by software alone. I'm fighting a losing battle with the service centre.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

it's got to this...
_As I stated before, we have no reason to believe that anything is broken. It is just a develop characteristic for the BETA system that may have changed in the previous firmware update and is likely to improve over time. Kind regards, Jack, Tesla Service_
So there is nothing they are going to actually do to fix it then. Very disappointing as I may just have to sell up and move on to another brand. My wife's Toyota works well. . so annoyed, I love the car except the fundamental thing I wanted and had for nearly 3 years.
(I apologies for my banging on about this but this latest update has literally broken my Tesla for good.)


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

When I first got mine, I was so looking forward to letting the car handle stop and go traffic which had, at times, induced acute calf muscle cramps. Unfortunately, even back with just EAP, it was plain lousy at gently maintaining a gap. Once they let regen go all the way down to 0, I just got in the habit of taking the slight gain of one-pedal driving over it racing up to stop. Using max following distance (or at least 4) helps a bit but encourages cut offs from other drivers.

I haven’t seen a change in that behavior similar to the kangaroo symptom but I know that, if it’s on surface streets using the FSD stack, the radar has been disabled so it relies on the cameras which could be obscured; could also have a slight blind spot at close range (no proof).

You have to make your decision but I wouldn’t be inclined to sell over this. I’d document and experiment. Try turning off FSD (use AP stack), try just using TACC to see if it’s caused by higher level functions interfering, clean the cameras, try higher following distances, manually drive one-pedal, repeat with next firmware update. As they suggested, note times when it happens and do a bug report so the data is captured for the time you tell them to check. Tell them it isn’t normal and should be investigated.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

An update from tesla that may be relavent to this thread... 



Hi Simon, there have been cases of pulsating regulative braking after recent firmware updates than can cause the symptoms you are describing but they are usually noticeable at higher speeds. As far as I am aware, the fix for this is being targeted in firmware 2022.8.10. Because of this I would advise that we wait for that firmware update to be available for your Model 3 and then re assess. Kind regards, Jack, Tesla Service


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

styleruk said:


> An update from tesla that may be relavent to this thread...
> 
> Hi Simon, there have been cases of pulsating regulative braking after recent firmware updates than can cause the symptoms you are describing but they are usually noticeable at higher speeds. As far as I am aware, the fix for this is being targeted in firmware 2022.8.10. Because of this I would advise that we wait for that firmware update to be available for your Model 3 and then re assess. Kind regards, Jack, Tesla Service


Well at least that's not a generic "your problem, not ours" response. Good news! And good luck!


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

FRC said:


> Well at least that's not a generic "your problem, not ours" response. Good news! And good luck!


Yeah, question is, when does 2022.8.10 come out? (insert gif of skeleton drumming fingers on desk)


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

styleruk said:


> It's nothing to do with traffic lights. I'm talking about slow walking pace queuing in traffic, it accerates too hard then literally brakes hard then repeat. Then it builds up into a 'bang head against headrest ' situation where the driver behind starts beeping at you because you are slamming your brakes on every second.


Would chill mode be of any help?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

styleruk said:


> Improved creeping profile with higher jerk when creeping starts.
> That's an interesting point, does that mean they have increased the 'jerk'? That would explain why mine is so bad.


I believe that refers to creeping for visibility. The car had a tendency to dust slowly eek out and you couldn't tell if it was going to stop. I believe this means that now it will more clearly indicate a start and stop in this behavior without that slow, constant slide.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Good morning - a few questions: 2020 MX still on Ver. 2021.44.30.21 Anyone else stuck without 2022 software? Also, my Tesla App is version 4.7.0-910 on iphone. Is this the most recent others have? Thanks, much appreciated for intel.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Shilliard528 said:


> Good morning - a few questions: 2020 MX still on Ver. 2021.44.30.21 Anyone else stuck without 2022 software?


Yes, most of us with FSD beta. 


Shilliard528 said:


> Also, my Tesla App is version 4.7.0-910 on iphone. Is this the most recent others have?


Yes.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Kimmo57 said:


> Would chill mode be of any help?


Chill mode makes little difference, neither does changing the gap to any number or resetting the cameras.
Looks like I'll be getting the car back with no improvements and will have to wait for Tesla to come up with a solution to fix my particular issue...hmmmm, I smell a rat.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

styleruk said:


> Chill mode makes little difference, neither does changing the gap to any number or resetting the cameras.
> Looks like I'll be getting the car back with no improvements and will have to wait for Tesla to come up with a solution to fix my particular issue...hmmmm, I smell a rat.


One observation regarding _resetting the cameras:_ based on personal experience coupled with real time inputs from my (remotely located) mobile repair chap, resetting the cameras starts with "a clean slate", including eliminating all of the "fine alignment" history.

In simple terms, resetting the cameras is like resetting a old fashioned inertial navigation unit (INU).

Those old INUs, from a cold start, could be switched from "alignment" to "navigation" in about two minutes, but if kept in "alignment " for a longer period of time (say 30 minutes), the resulting navigation accuracy would be much improved.

When one resets the cameras, then drives whatever profile is required (until the vehicle will allow use of TACC/Autosteer), the vehicle is only using a "course alignment" of the cameras.

One has to drive the car for a few hundred kms before a "fine alignment" has taken place.

edit: grammar


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Mike said:


> One observation regarding _resetting the cameras:_ based on personal experience coupled with real time inputs from my (remotely located) mobile repair chap, resetting the cameras starts with "a clean slate", including eliminating all of the "fine alignment" history.
> 
> In simple terms, resetting the cameras is like resetting a old fashioned inertial navigation unit (INU).
> 
> ...


Yes, indeed. And I thought of that, it was bad for a week before I decided to calibrate the cameras, then drove for a few hundred miles with the same issue. Latest word is, I'll be getting the car back soon with no fix but they said my car is still using the radar! odd. (or BS). So I'll have to wait for 2022.8.10 before I can use autocruise in heavy traffic (twice a day), and that's if that fixes it too! I very much doubt it and I think there is something broken, they just don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

styleruk said:


> Yes, indeed. And I thought of that, it was bad for a week before I decided to calibrate the cameras, then drove for a few hundred miles with the same issue. Latest word is, I'll be getting the car back soon with no fix but they said my car is still using the radar! odd. (or BS). So I'll have to wait for 2022.8.10 before I can use autocruise in heavy traffic (twice a day), and that's if that fixes it too! I very much doubt it and I think there is something broken, they just don't know how to fix it.


Does your car still have 1 selectable as a car distance for Autopilot? Do your highbeams not come on when you engage Autosteer? If you answered "yes" to these questions, your car is still using radar.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> Does your car still have 1 selectable as a car distance for Autopilot? Do your highbeams not come on when you engage Autosteer? If you answered "yes" to these questions, your car is still using radar.


That's interesting, I can select 1 as a car distance. no idea about highbeams things, I guess yes to that. I have to believe them when they say it has radar. But got the car back today and it still does the kangaroo. Now have to wait for the software fix, yeah right! meanwhile, as annoyed as I am, there is bugger all I can do about it. So I've taken to reporting bug every time it I have to turn the autopilot off....trip to work this morning, 15 bugs reported  , the equivalent of writing a stern letter.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

styleruk said:


> That's interesting, I can select 1 as a car distance. no idea about highbeams things, I guess yes to that. I have to believe them when they say it has radar. But got the car back today and it still does the kangaroo. Now have to wait for the software fix, yeah right! meanwhile, as annoyed as I am, there is bugger all I can do about it. So I've taken to reporting bug every time it I have to turn the autopilot off....trip to work this morning, 15 bugs reported  , the equivalent of writing a stern letter.


Not to throw water on your fervour, but if by "bug report" you simply mean tapping and holding the (???) icon until it says something like "bug report acknowledged, contact service if problem persists", then all you are doing is making an internal (to your car only) date/time stamp that will include a "screen shot" of the UI.

What has to happen next, before anything will be acknowledged by Tesla: you have to contact Tesla (pick your poison) and then relay to them the approximate time that the bug report was made; this way they can zero in on the logs without plowing through tonnes of data (akin to searching for a needle in a haystack).

There is a time limit involved: I have been told that the bug report will "age out" after 14 days.

If you meant something other than what I interpreted as "bug report", please disregard.

As alway, YMMV.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Moved up to 2022.4.5.3. Exciting! 
Except:

I still can't make sense of how the Mirror settings are managed. I reverted back to Autofold when locking while in my EasyEntry profile, which is automatically selected for getting in and out of the car, and the mirrors didn't fold. I did the same while in my regular driving profile and behold: they folded as the car locked. ??
While making a phone call in the car and choosing the number pad I get only the top three numbers shown - 1,2,3 - and none of the others are visible or active. After a system reboot, I get the correct number pad. Next drive, back to the broken number pad. ??
Accidentally discovered there is a screen swipe that displays the music tracks available from my phone while playing an album and allows selecting any track shown. Have never seen that revealed in any Release Notes. (And can't remember how I got there. Happily I still remember how to drive.  )
Every day something new.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

I've been updated to 2022.8.2, so I'll move my kangaroo woes onto another thread, but in answer to Mike's comment, yes, it is futile pressing the 'report bug', but mildly satisfying. If I speak to Tesla, they will say the same as before. 
1) It's not meant to auto drive in slow moving traffic (BS IMO)
2) Wait for an update to fix it (Cop out)
3) This is normal in how it behaves (but the last 2.5yrs it has worked? and no, it's downright dangerous)
So I'll await the apparent 'fix', that will come with 2022.8.10, if that does not fix it, then I might be looking at a Toyota to replace my beloved Tesla as I have been driving that whilst mine was in a service (yes, no courtesy car for me), and my Wife's Toyota has been queuing in traffic perfectly, I can even drink my morning coffee with that car and even my mercedes motorhome. With my model 3....no chance, I'd be wearing the coffee if I tried to drink it whilst the car was driving.  I've been busy looking at what's out there, I wanted to keep the tesla for over 7yrs, but this is a deal breaker for me. Fingers crossed though, and hope the update fixes it and I can enjoy my 'Eagle' for longer.
Good job it's coming into the summer and I can ride my electric scooter instead, although, I can't drink my morning coffee whilst riding that.....yet.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

I was annoyed for the wifi no longer staying on while in D, but after checking out the manual, this turned out to be a new feature. You now need to go to the wifi settings and select the network you want to stay connected to by ticking the box.
I suppose this can be good if you want to tether the connection from your phone, but your car also connects to home and/or work wifi.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Just updated from 2022.44.5.16 to 2022.44.5.18 (Why? Just why? Will 44.5 never end?). 300-mile trip this coming Thursday, mostly Interstate. Can't wait to see what if anything is improved. Dread seeing what got broken. REALLY dread seeing what the kiddies on the playground decided was a better way to do something previously simple.

Notes are generally the same as earlier version. Undocumented features, according to TesliFi, include disabling audio sources from the settings menu (be still my heart), and some of the menu icons from the top that were killed in earlier releases are resurrected...but only under certain circumstances (5th Tuesday of the month, moon in 7th house, kangaroo mating season, whatev). Lastly, tire pressures are now transmitted to the API for apps to use.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> Just updated from 44.5.16 to 44.5.18 (Why? Just why? Will 44.5 never end?).


I assume you mean 2022.4.5.16 and 2022.4.5.18?
Otherwise, you're in the wrong thread.

My car's performing the same update right now.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> I assume you mean 2022.4.5.16 and 2022.4.5.18?
> Otherwise, you're in the wrong thread.
> 
> My car's performing the same update right now.


Yup, sorry. Just overwhelmed with expectations.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

After a 24-hour period of 2022.4.5.18, my car updated to 2022.8.2. Didn’t even drive the car on the .18 release. Back to fear and trepidation for the next drive.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Getting 22.4.5.21. Please add it.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I just got 2022.4.5.21 Looks like the notes are all the same as .20.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Added. It appears to be an FSD Beta release.
Discussion thread here:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/fsd-v10-11-2-2022-4-5-21.21498/


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Has there been any further significant roll out of FSB Beta release in USA? I haven’t received anything in over 30 days now, seems like a long time between beta releases or other for that matter.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

tivoboy said:


> Has there been any further significant roll out of FSB Beta release in USA? I haven't received anything in over 30 days now, seems like a long time between beta releases or other for that matter.


I had a few in the past 2 weeks, up to 2022.4.5.21


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Shilliard528 said:


> I had a few in the past 2 weeks, up to 2022.4.5.21


Yeah last think I got was 2021.40.30.21 which was I think back in late February which seems like far back.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I’m on 2022.4.5.21 and the charge port on my car no longer tries to slap me for unplugging. I noticed somebody posted about that a while back. I started experiencing it too this year.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Kizzy said:


> I'm on 2022.4.5.21 and the charge port on my car no longer tries to slap me for unplugging. I noticed somebody posted about that a while back. I started experiencing it too th





Kizzy said:


> I'm on 2022.4.5.21 and the charge port on my car no longer tries to slap me for unplugging. I noticed somebody posted about that a while back. I started experiencing it too this year.


My first drive on 2022.x.x.x since I have not been with the car since December. So all this change hit me at once. I have to say the cumulative changes all at once (3 drops) are incredible , the breaking, lane change, stop sign creep are so much better!! Visuals are better as well. Perhaps because I see three big drops at once, not sure. Bottom line is that FSD has come a long ways since mid-December 2021. I am loving it. I hope features available to Vertical Screens come to Horizontals too!!!!


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Please add 2022.4.5.21 to poll or start a new thread.

Bob Wilson


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

bwilson4web said:


> Please add 2022.4.5.21 to poll or start a new thread.
> 
> Bob Wilson


They already exist.
Try here.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> Yeah last think I got was 2021.40.30.21 which was I think back in late February which seems like far back.


And just like that… 22.4.5.21 showed up two days ago. Won't have any time to test for over a week now. Won't be surprised to see something newer in that time frame. ;-)


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

When did the display of the car change from Front Trunk to Frunk?


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

So when Elon says "next Wednesday" do we tweet back:

Which month?
Which year?
Bob Wilson


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

oh yes @bwilson4web, absolutely. we should all do that. Isn't Twitter now an official Tesla communication feed?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

13.8% of the fleet is still on the FSD Beta build 2022.4.5.21.
But other than that, only 0.3% of the fleet is on a build of 2022.4.
Unsticking this thread.

As a reminder, we have separate threads to discuss the FSD Beta builds:
https://www.teslaownersonline.com/threads/fsd-v10-11-2-2022-4-5-21.21498/


----------

